# Camping and hiking



## hanyo66 (Aug 24, 2008)

Minolta x700
Tri-x 400 shot at 100






Larger: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2364/2773165922_b01d86e407_b.jpg






Larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3212/2773167836_e4bb824a38_b.jpg






Larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3250/2773169692_f7b7a0167e_b.jpg






Larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3007/2773171638_028081dc9b_b.jpg


Thanks for looking.

If anyone wants to know anything just ask.

flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/leehanyo/


----------



## hanyo66 (Aug 25, 2008)

anyone?

I was pretty stoked on these because they are actually FILM black and whites, which I really don't see too much of anymore, everyone is loving converting digital.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 25, 2008)

Fav&#8217;s are #s 1 & 4, but would like a little more contrast in #4

IMO #s 2 & 3 would be better if you where shooting at their faces and not backs


----------



## hanyo66 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks!

For number 2 it's basically impossible to predict what my dog is gonna do, she just runs wild when we go on hikes.

I'll keep that in mind and reshoot three when I go back up in the fall.


----------



## AquaVelvet (Aug 26, 2008)

hey yay film ones!! nice job. 

would you mind me trying to so something with one of the pictures?


I think there really nice. a little light but the effect I believe go's el with the pictures!


----------



## AquaVelvet (Aug 26, 2008)

Well here is my 2 cents :mrgreen:

mind you i'm not a pro yet : 

I edited for nr. 2 

I find that with a little layer of sepia and some contrast you get more the 'summer' feel. 

Again this is personal! just wanted to give you another point of view.


----------



## hanyo66 (Aug 26, 2008)

AquaVelvet said:


> Well here is my 2 cents :mrgreen:
> 
> mind you i'm not a pro yet :
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've done stuff like this before, but I really feel that I need to not edit my film just because I might as well of shot it in digital, you know?


----------



## PhotographyIsConfusing (Aug 26, 2008)

Hayno your a member of a lot of forums. 3 is the best.


----------



## elemental (Aug 28, 2008)

I too like three. Very surreal effect with the grass I think. I also love black and white film- it's where the fun is.


----------



## minoru ta (Sep 1, 2008)

Helo Hanyo66

I like them all. good work !!


----------



## hanyo66 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Redxibi (Sep 3, 2008)

NO.3 has got to be my favourite. It has got good tones and good light and the perspective of the shot is great. The trees look really good.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the ghostly feel #3 gives


----------



## bhop (Sep 4, 2008)

hanyo66 said:


> Yeah, I've done stuff like this before, but I really feel that I need to not edit my film just because I might as well of shot it in digital, you know?



Editing sepia and contrast are things that could be done in a traditional darkroom.. personally I don't see that as "photoshop" editing, but more of just "regular" photo edits.  I understand what you're saying though, and i'm with you myself.  I don't like to get all crazy with my pics.  I hate HDRs.  I like straight forward traditional photos, properly exposed that let the composition and subjects do the talking.

As far as your photos here go, I think the reason the last is the strongest is because you can see a face which always seems to help a viewer 'connect' with the photo.


----------



## hanyo66 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for your views on the last one, I was really feeling it


----------

